# Bessey Mitre Clamps... Good or Bad



## scosarg (14 Mar 2016)

Has anyone had good or bad experience with Bessey mitre clamps.
.. Or is there a better more robust option out there?


----------



## Alexam (10 Apr 2016)

THey look very good on this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw_9EHN02Us


----------



## Adam9453 (10 Apr 2016)

The Stanley version are very good and much cheaper


----------



## Doug B (10 Apr 2016)

I recently tried out this Bessey clamp for gluing up mitred frames & found it excellent.


----------



## Adam9453 (10 Apr 2016)

That's a band clamp as opposed to a mitre clamp, the ones I was referring to are these (sometimes known as corner clamps):
http://m.www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/p24503/ ... GwodtX0KGw


----------



## deema (10 Apr 2016)

I have never used the corner clamps, but have a reasonable selection of other Bessey clamps, they are all extremely well designed and the best clamps I have. I can't imagine the corner clamps will be anything other than superb.

For mitre corners, I will always use some form of tennon to hold the pieces together if they are big enough to warrant the use of a mitre clamp. I use either a dowel (cheap Record dowel jig of an auction site - they are really really useful) or a biscuit depending on the size of the mitre. To hold the mitre together I use the mitre couner glue which sticks instantly it's basically super glue with an activator. I use normal wood glue in the centre of the joint for ultimate strength and mitre glue around the edge (unless it's very small in which case it's just the mitre glue.


----------



## n0legs (10 Apr 2016)

I've got four of the Gator corner/mitre clamps and they're very good. 
From the video Malcolm posted they look very similar in operation and style, they certainly have some very similar features. Could make you wonder who came up with the idea first, anyway I digress, I reckon if you want them you should go for it.


----------

